# Play Splinter Cell Chaos Theory without CD



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

how can i play Splinter Cell Chaos Theory without a CD? i do this all the time with all the games i own but splinter cell is very hard to get to work without a CD? this is legal becasue i do own the actual DVD of the game. i have tried some of the exe fixes at gamecopyworld.com but they do not work. has anyone got it to work? if so can you show me step by step? Thanks. i like to play it on the laptop, and when running on battery power the DVD player really sucks power. i could stay longer unplugged if the game ran off the HD. Thanks


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

I am fairly sure what you are doing is illegal; although you have the CD, or atleast say you do, it is against what the company originally intended.

If you are using sites such as gamecopyworld.com to help you, we will not be assisting you.

Wait and see what the mods have to say.


----------



## game freak (Apr 18, 2004)

this is legal - there is nothing stopping you frojm adding a No CD crack.
you have bought the game and it is yours - the company have gotten money from it - running the game from the CD dosent give them anyrthing.

have you tried this link:
http://m1009.gamecopyworld.com/game...Splinter Cell 3 v1.05 [EURO] No-DVD/Fixed EXE


----------

